
Waiting for Julian: my fruitless quest to interview the WikiLeaks founder - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/waiting-for-julian-my-fruitless-quest-to-interview-the-wikileaks-founder/
======
mr_eel
An article about how a journalist couldn't get an interview?

What a load of horse-piss. It happens all the time, but most journalists lack
the hubris required to turn it into a story about themselves.

